# Joe Satriani - If I could fly



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Love the tune.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

There's only one Satch - have you heard the rest of the album or the latest one, Professor Satchafunkilus?


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I havn't, but I'm guessing it's worthy of buying?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes they are.


----------



## GrahamW (Jun 19, 2009)

Doesnt get much better, apart from when you see him live


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

GrahamW said:


> Doesnt get much better, apart from when you see him live


Totally agree :thumb:

I have most of his albums on my iPhone 

Darren


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

Hes definitely an innovator.I got all of his albums and never get sick of them.
Surfing with the alien was an awesome album first time I heard it...no vocals just 
awesome shredding and riffs..like this one--check it out...





Sorry if this song is inappropriate here.


----------

